# FS 420 brush cutter questions



## remduck1 (May 1, 2014)

I have been unable to find any info on this particular model. What is the displacement? Does anyone have any experience with it and how does it perform on brush up to 2"? Thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (May 1, 2014)

As I know, the FS 420 has 56.5 cc and 2.8kw @ 9500 rpm.


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 11, 2014)

450 I think is slightly newer model. Used that for a couple of months and found it a nice machine to use. Main thing is get your harness set up properly first, set your harness up for the machine. Get some good cord and you'll be okay for brush. Maybe a blade as it will easily handle one, the 450 had little vibrations and the noise was tolerable. Just make sure the head is well greased as it will generate a bit of heat with thick brush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

